# Amount Of Weed To 1 Pound Of Butter



## brewngrow3 (Jan 18, 2010)

how much shwagg would i need for a pound of butter? how much good would I need for a pound of butter?

I HAVENT SMOKED IN LIKE 2 MONTHS SO I DONT WANT THEM LIKE SUPER STRONG.....THANKS


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 19, 2010)

brewngrow3 said:


> how much shwagg would i need for a pound of butter? how much good would I need for a pound of butter?
> 
> I HAVENT SMOKED IN LIKE 2 MONTHS SO I DONT WANT THEM LIKE SUPER STRONG.....THANKS



i used 38 grams of trim for 1/2 pound butter and made some space krispies. 2 of them and bout 15 minuets later i could fell this warm sensation. then it was all BLAM!!! stoned for hours man. so thats my 2 pennies. good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 19, 2010)

i just cooked 7 grams of mids (40 an 8th stuff not too bad at all) in with 6 grams of leaves and 1 gram of stems (so 14 grams of product total). Mixed it with 1 lb. of butter in a crock pot for 4 hours on the lowest setting. stirring every 30 minutes. like dude- i literally just finished making this 15 minutes ago. I make this recipe all the time, and my girlfriend is a lightweight. I will cover a slice of toast with it, and be soo blazed and i usually smoke like 4 to 5 bongs a day to my face. She never smokes, and gets crazy high off a slice of bread covered. thats my two cents, i used a whole ounce one time and she couldn't feel her legs.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

im planning on using the trim from 9 plants plus 5grams of good bud in a mix for only 8 brownies do you think this will be strong?


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im planning on using the trim from 9 plants plus 5grams of good bud in a mix for only 8 brownies do you think this will be strong?


yeah for sure, unless you fuck them up. i made brownies this morning, and for some reason i needed to eat two whole ones to get high. but i did use middy weed, which i highly advise not to do. i am going back to my original recipe of 7 grams of headies per two stick of butter and idk about the crockpot method. I really liked what i was doing with the stove. hope they turn out well for you, sounds like plenty of plant matter


----------



## kebnutkush (Mar 12, 2010)

pattystaff89 said:


> yeah for sure, unless you fuck them up. i made brownies this morning, and for some reason i needed to eat two whole ones to get high. but i did use middy weed, which i highly advise not to do. i am going back to my original recipe of 7 grams of headies per two stick of butter and idk about the crockpot method. I really liked what i was doing with the stove. hope they turn out well for you, sounds like plenty of plant matter


I use 112 to 168 grams of trim to each LB of butter I'm making, strong to say the least.

2 hours high, 2 hours low, lots of water and stirring.

BAM.



keb


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just mixed 456 Grams with 7 sticks of butter.....eeeek


----------



## gioua (Dec 22, 2012)

normal dosages is .25 decarbed weed per edible so if your making 30 cookies you need 7.5gs decarbed weed total add this to the amount of oil need and heat.


----------



## sacpirate (Jan 15, 2013)

u can reach total decarboxilation in and hour. once proper temp is reached its happens very quickly. we have ours tested by Pure Analyticals and in one hour we obtained97% decarb....the highest they've ever tested. u have potential to start to degrade or lose tch by cooking to long.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 15, 2013)

So pretty much, 10 grams of great cannabis will more than get the job done? I like the space Krispies idea


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2013)

@ 3lbs...


yeah most folks should start with the lower dosage like that... too much.. tho it may sound like a fun time.... can suck


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 24, 2013)

I always prefer making oil. i think it's easier to make and to deal with... there's a recipe for everything that uses oil instead of butter. .. Canola oil works well, Peanut oil works great (but don't give it to somebody with a peanut allergy)

I usually use 12 or so grams of flower (not trimmings) per cup... But that's a relatively strong recipe, you could cut it down a tiny bit...


----------



## Chtzngigglez (Nov 1, 2021)

sambo020482 said:


> im planning on using the trim from 9 plants plus 5grams of good bud in a mix for only 8 brownies do you think this will be strong?


Wow, making butter today, not sure of the potency. I'm using 2 pounds of butter with 6 oz of shake and 1 oz of bud. Will this be OK?


----------



## shredder4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Chtzngigglez said:


> Wow, making butter today, not sure of the potency. I'm using 2 pounds of butter with 6 oz of shake and 1 oz of bud. Will this be OK?


If your weed is 28 grams after decarbing, you did decarb, right? And it's 15% thc that would make each gram 150mg times 28 grams and it's 4200mg.

6 ounces of shake is 168 grams. If you estimate it's 5% thc and it could be less, each gram would be 50mg, and 50mg times 168 grams is 8400mg.

8400+4200= 12600mg or 6300mg per pound of butter. An ounce is 6300 ÷ 16 oz = 397 mg per fluid ounce.

Keep in mind these are only estimates and the numbers can vary widely based on estimated percentages. And the decarbing makes a huge difference, unless done properly these numbers could be way off.

Decarbing in butter doesn't work well. In the oven 40 minutes at 240°F is what most people use.
Decarbing in oil or butter doesn't work well because the oil insulates the cannabinoids. Same reason baking brownies at 350° doesn't ruin them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2021)

Chtzngigglez said:


> Wow, making butter today, not sure of the potency. I'm using 2 pounds of butter with 6 oz of shake and 1 oz of bud. Will this be OK?


welcome to riu 
Swing and a miss on the chances of a response on a thread from 2013 
But everyone is stoned


----------

